# Chili Roaster & Roasted Chili w Q-View



## walle (Oct 3, 2009)

A HUGE thank you to Irishteabear for walking me through the posting process!!

Picked my final batch of chili's this year and was hoping to do a start to finish Q-View of smoked pork green chili... but then it got COLD her in Colorado.. so here is the chili part.

Last harvest - Pablono's and Anehiems


My home grown chili roaster


Loaded with first batch


Roast'en


More fire Pict's just cuz I thought everyone here loves fire..right!




Roasted Batch


Seven more to go!
Thanks for looking. When I get around to smoking the pork and throwing it all in the pot, I'll share those as well.
Tracey


----------



## zjaybird (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the smell a vision on the chili's......wanna help out a colorado brother and send some my way.....I never got around to heading to Federal this year and picking one of the millions of stands.

Looks good.....


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW, Nice Chilies and Nice Roaster...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BTW, What was that burner in it's former life, a Flame Thrower??? LOL


----------



## fire it up (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow Tracey!  Great post, peppers are beautiful, and what a harvest!
Love that chili roaster too, sure beats my method of doing them over the gas burner on my stove.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice harvest of peppers and that roaster is like a flame thower all right. Yes your flame shots were quite amasing too. Those peppers look awful big you didi a great job growing or you just have some good soil.


----------



## bassman (Oct 3, 2009)

Great looking chiles and a fine roaster you have there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## walle (Oct 3, 2009)

;o) In it's former life it was a burner for a restaurant griddle, but it does throw a da flame! You notice one of the picts is a bit blurry.... Hard to crank the handle and try to stand above it on tip toes to snap the shot... must have been how the dragon warriors felt - a bit shaky!
Thanks for the kind comments and for viewing.


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad to help, Tracey.  Thanks for sharing with us.  Looking forward to more qview.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

Man, I love roasted green chili...I lived in Colorado for a lot of years, and it was an anual event to search out one of the many Green chili roasters that took over a corner of supermarket parking lots with a couple of tractor trailers and a huge roaster. I would buy enough to fill the freezer so I could have it all year long. The smell in the car by the time you got home was amazing...there is no cooler in the world that can contain the amazing goodness of roasted green chilis.

Besides the Skiing, Mountain Biking, Camping, and dirt bike riding with my buddies, this has to rank right up there with the things I miss the most.

Awesome job, I'm entirely jealous...

GO BRONCOS!!


----------

